# Small issue upgrading ports on my system



## churchi (Oct 20, 2010)

Hi All,

Just went through an upgrade on my ports on my server. Looks like Ih ave some ports to upgrade, however I am getting an error.


```
[root@server-01 /home/churchi]# portsnap fetch update && portmaster -a
Looking up portsnap.FreeBSD.org mirrors... 5 mirrors found.
Fetching snapshot tag from portsnap6.FreeBSD.org... done.
Fetching snapshot metadata... done.
Updating from Tue Oct 19 20:04:01 EST 2010 to Wed Oct 20 10:27:02 EST 2010.
Fetching 4 metadata patches... done.
Applying metadata patches... done.
Fetching 0 metadata files... done.
Fetching 38 patches.....10....20....30.... done.
Applying patches... done.
Fetching 4 new ports or files... done.
Removing old files and directories... done.
Extracting new files:
/usr/ports/Mk/bsd.sites.mk
/usr/ports/biology/p5-Bio-Graphics/
/usr/ports/databases/adminer/
/usr/ports/databases/pg_filedump/
/usr/ports/databases/postgresql-tcltk/
/usr/ports/devel/Makefile
/usr/ports/devel/cl-asdf/
/usr/ports/devel/netscape-java40/
/usr/ports/devel/p5-Class-MOP/
/usr/ports/devel/p5-Moose/
/usr/ports/devel/p5-Package-DeprecationManager/
/usr/ports/devel/p5-Perl-Unsafe-Signals/
/usr/ports/devel/upnp/
/usr/ports/graphics/ImageMagick/
/usr/ports/graphics/lightspark-devel/
/usr/ports/graphics/opengtl/
/usr/ports/graphics/svgalib/
/usr/ports/graphics/xpaint/
/usr/ports/lang/polyml/
/usr/ports/mail/cyrus-imapd24/
/usr/ports/math/Makefile
/usr/ports/math/libtsnnls/
/usr/ports/math/scilab/
/usr/ports/misc/compat5x/
/usr/ports/misc/compat7x/
/usr/ports/misc/gonvert/
/usr/ports/multimedia/devede/
/usr/ports/multimedia/ffmpeg/
/usr/ports/multimedia/mythplugin-mythvideo/
/usr/ports/ports-mgmt/Makefile
/usr/ports/ports-mgmt/distilator/
/usr/ports/russian/p5-XML-Parser-encodings/
/usr/ports/security/clamav-devel/
/usr/ports/security/pantera/
/usr/ports/sysutils/megacli/
/usr/ports/sysutils/rsyslog3/
/usr/ports/sysutils/smartmontools/
/usr/ports/textproc/po4a/
/usr/ports/www/Makefile
/usr/ports/www/orangehrm/
/usr/ports/www/py-surl/
/usr/ports/x11/cl-clx-sbcl/
Building new INDEX files... done.
===>>> Gathering distinfo list for installed ports

===>>> Starting check of installed ports for available updates
===>>> Launching child to update smartmontools-5.39.1 to smartmontools-5.40

===>>> Port directory: /usr/ports/sysutils/smartmontools
===>>> Launching 'make checksum' for sysutils/smartmontools in background
===>>> Gathering dependency list for sysutils/smartmontools from ports
===>>> Initial dependency check complete for sysutils/smartmontools
===>>> Returning to update check of installed ports

===>>> Launching child to update ruby-1.8.7.248_4,1 to ruby-1.8.7.248_5,1

===>>> Port directory: /usr/ports/lang/ruby18
===>>> Gathering dependency list for lang/ruby18 from ports
===>>> Initial dependency check complete for lang/ruby18
===>>> Returning to update check of installed ports

===>>> Launching child to update apache-2.2.16_1 to apache-2.2.16_2

===>>> Port directory: /usr/ports/www/apache22
===>>> Gathering dependency list for www/apache22 from ports
===>>> Initial dependency check complete for www/apache22
===>>> Returning to update check of installed ports


        ===>>> The devel/autoconf267 port moved to devel/autoconf268
        ===>>> Reason: Bump

===>>> Launching child to update autoconf-2.67

        ===>>> The devel/autoconf267 port moved to devel/autoconf268
        ===>>> Reason: Bump


===>>> Port directory: /usr/ports/devel/autoconf268
===>>> Gathering dependency list for devel/autoconf268 from ports
===>>> Initial dependency check complete for devel/autoconf268
===>>> Returning to update check of installed ports

===>>> Launching child to update libSM-1.1.1_2,1 to libSM-1.1.1_3,1

===>>> Port directory: /usr/ports/x11/libSM
===>>> Gathering dependency list for x11/libSM from ports
===>>> Initial dependency check complete for x11/libSM
===>>> Returning to update check of installed ports

===>>> Launching child to update orc-0.4.9 to orc-0.4.11

===>>> Port directory: /usr/ports/devel/orc
===>>> Launching 'make checksum' for devel/orc in background
===>>> Gathering dependency list for devel/orc from ports
===>>> Initial dependency check complete for devel/orc
===>>> Returning to update check of installed ports

===>>> Launching child to update p5-XML-Parser-2.36_1 to p5-XML-Parser-2.40

===>>> Port directory: /usr/ports/textproc/p5-XML-Parser
===>>> Launching 'make checksum' for textproc/p5-XML-Parser in background
===>>> Gathering dependency list for textproc/p5-XML-Parser from ports
===>>> Initial dependency check complete for textproc/p5-XML-Parser
===>>> Returning to update check of installed ports

===>>> Launching child to update schroedinger-1.0.9 to schroedinger-1.0.10

===>>> Port directory: /usr/ports/multimedia/schroedinger
===>>> Launching 'make checksum' for multimedia/schroedinger in background
===>>> Gathering dependency list for multimedia/schroedinger from ports
===>>> Initial dependency check complete for multimedia/schroedinger
===>>> Returning to update check of installed ports

===>>> Launching child to update sqlite3-3.7.2 to sqlite3-3.7.3

===>>> Port directory: /usr/ports/databases/sqlite3
===>>> Launching 'make checksum' for databases/sqlite3 in background
===>>> Gathering dependency list for databases/sqlite3 from ports
===>>> Initial dependency check complete for databases/sqlite3
===>>> Returning to update check of installed ports

===>>> Launching child to update adminer-2.3.2 to adminer-3.0.1

===>>> Port directory: /usr/ports/databases/adminer
===>>> Launching 'make checksum' for databases/adminer in background
===>>> Gathering dependency list for databases/adminer from ports
===>>> Initial dependency check complete for databases/adminer
===>>> Returning to update check of installed ports


===>>> The devel/automake110 port has been deleted: No longer required by any port
===>>> Aborting update

Terminated
[root@server-01 /home/churchi]#
```

I am thinking I have a broken port somewhere. Just wondering if anyone can give me some pointers to fixing this problem.

Thanks.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Oct 20, 2010)

Always check /usr/ports/UPDATING before doing port upgrades or installs.


----------



## churchi (Oct 20, 2010)

Thanks DutchDaemon,

I have read the UPDATING file and the only thing that could be relevant to my install would b e:


```
20100915:
  AFFECTS: autoconf, automake
  AUTHOR: autotools@FreeBSD.org

  autoconf has been updated from 2.62 to 2.67 -- all ports depending on
  autoconf-2.62 have had their PORTREVISIONs update, so a standard
  port updating method will suffice.

  USE_GETTEXT has been extended to also accept 'build' and 'run' for
  ports which need devel/gettext as a BUILD- or RUN-time dependency only.
  No port should now be directly depending on devel/gettext in Makefiles.
```

So in reading that I just manually update the ports that have issues in the list above?


----------



## fronclynne (Oct 20, 2010)

As I have said on other threads, you can generally safely run `# pkg_delete auto\[mc\]\*` after you're done upgrading, since nothing needs autoconf, automake, or their respective wrappers to run, only to build.  And they're pretty low overhead to build, if needed:  the things that need them will suck them in automagically; and after your update cycle is done, just delete them.

Seriously, just pkg_delete(1) or pkg_deinstall(1) all of your autoconf & automake stuff, and then run your portupgrade cycle.  Carefully.


----------

